# البيت المسيحي -الجزء الثاني



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

دور الام

الام الصالحة هي ايضا زوجة صالحة 
فليس كافيا ان يكون اهتمامها هو رعاية اطفالها فحسب ولكن ان تقوم بالدور الموكل لها من الله في بيتها المسيحي لذلك عليها اولا ان تحب الله ثم زوجها ثم ابنائها وان تكون مكرسة لوحدة اسرتها وان لاتكون الامور العالمية اولوية فهناك زوج لة احتياجات ومتطلبات ولكن تقوم الام بدورها في اسرتها المسيحية تحتاج الى 
ان تحب زوجها واطفالها 
لكن ينصحن الحدثات ان يكن محبات لرجالهن ويحببن اولادهن (تيتس2-4)
ان تخضع لقيادة زوجها 
ايتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق في الرب كلوسي 3-18
ان تحترم زوجها 
وما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأتة هكذا كنفسة واما المرأ فلتهب رجلها افسس5 -33
ان تربح ابناءها وتعتني بهم بحنان وليس بعنف 
كانسان تعزية امة هكذا اعزيكم انا وفي اورشليم تعزون (اشعياء66-13)

بل كنا مترفقين في وسطكم كما تربي المرضعة اولادها(1تس2-7)
ان تعتني باحتياجات ابناءها الجسدية مثل تحضير الوجبات وتصليح الملابس وشراء الاحذية 
وانك منذ الطفولة تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة ان تحكمك للخلاص بالايمان الذي في المسيح يسوع كل الكتاب هو موحي بة من الله وناافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر (2 تيموثاوس 3-14-16)

الجزء الثالث 
دور الاطفال فانتظرونا 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوه مهم وجميل رمسيس 
وبيعرف كل واحد الدور اللى عليه 
ربنا يباركك 
فى انتظار الجزء التالت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع بجد
ومهم ومفيد جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
وصدقني كنت عايزة اقيملك ومش عرفت
بص بيقولي ايه


> رسالة إدارية   	 	 		  		 			   			لقد أعطيت تقييم أكثر من اللازم خلال 24 ساعة الماضية, حاول مرة أخرى فيما بعد.


اصلي انا ساخيه وايدي فرطه بدي تقيمات كتير
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بس ليك عندي تقييم ​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ومهم
ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع
لان معظم الزوجات قد خرجن عن الدور 
المرسوم لها منذ البدء .
نظرا لمواكبة العصر


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2013)

سلسله مميزه ومفيده جدا
الرب يبارك عمل يديك


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا 
وسلسله مميزه 
فى انتظار الجزء الثالت 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوه مهم وجميل رمسيس
> وبيعرف كل واحد الدور اللى عليه
> ربنا يباركك
> فى انتظار الجزء التالت *​


لسة دة الدرس الاول مكون من 
ثلاث اجزاء
الموضوع مكون من ستة دروس 
مهمة للاسرة المسيحية السعيدة 
فعلا موضوع يستحق الاهتمام 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد
> ومهم ومفيد جدا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> وصدقني كنت عايزة اقيملك ومش عرفت
> ...


ماشي ساخية وايدك فرطةبدون كباري
انا مش مهم عندي التقييم 
المهم ان الناس تستفيد
ودة هدفي 
الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
ذ
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> موضوع رائع ومهم
> ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع
> لان معظم الزوجات قد خرجن عن الدور
> المرسوم لها منذ البدء .
> نظرا لمواكبة العصر


اصل ربنا مبيسبش الظروف تتحكم في الاسرة 
بل كل موجود في الكتاب المقدس 
للتعليم والتاديب الذي في البر 
الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> سلسله مميزه ومفيده جدا
> الرب يبارك عمل يديك


فعلا استاذي سلسلة مميزة جدا 
قربت تدخل كل بيت في محافظتنا لمجد اسم اللة 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> وسلسله مميزه
> فى انتظار الجزء الثالت
> ربنا يباركك​


الموضوع مميز جدا 
ومكون من ستة دروس الدرس الاول انا قسمتة علي ثلاثة اجزاء 
اما الباقي فيزيد عن ثلاثة اجزاء وموضوع هادف لنمو الاسرة المسيحية التي راسها الله 
الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 

​


----------



## tamav maria (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا لكل اسره 
شكرا رمسيس لمواضيعك المميزه


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

امرأه فاضله من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللألئ 
موضوع مهم جدا 
لو كل اسره كان قائد البيت رب المجد يسوع 
ودستورهم الكتاب المقدس 
عمرنا ما هنسمع اى مشاكل 
ربنا يبعد عن بيوتنا عدو الخير 
ميرسى جدا رمسيس موضوع مهم جدا جدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> امرأه فاضله من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللألئ
> موضوع مهم جدا
> لو كل اسره كان قائد البيت رب المجد يسوع
> ودستورهم الكتاب المقدس
> ...


فعلا تسليم الاسرة يكون الى الله الذي يكون ر اس الكنيسة والاسرة المترابطة تشبة الجسد الواحد
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا لكل اسره
> شكرا رمسيس لمواضيعك المميزه



الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك
وبعدين في التوقيع بتاعك ضحكني خالص
لانة عجبني وفكرني بحاجات تضحك 
الرب يباركك شكرا لمشاركتكالتي نورت الموضوع


----------



## tamav maria (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مهم جدا لكل اسره مسيحيه 
بس اتمني ان الاسره تنفذ الكلام ده فعلا 
شكرا رمسيس
موضوع مهم جدا
ما عرفتش اديك تقييم تاني يبقي لك تقييم هههههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا يارمسيس الموضوع
وفعلا بيفيد الاسره في التعامل 
مع بعضها
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك ومجهودك
ومنتظرين باقي الاجزاء​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> جميل جدا يارمسيس الموضوع
> وفعلا بيفيد الاسره في التعامل
> مع بعضها
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك ومجهودك
> ومنتظرين باقي الاجزاء​


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مهم جداااااا
متابع لباقى الاجزاء​*


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*فعلا موضوعات هامة للبيت المسيحى
ودور الام مهم جداااااا وفعال فى الاسرة المسيحية​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداااااا
> متابع لباقى الاجزاء​*


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
انتظرنا لانها سلسلة مفيدة جدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا الام ليها دور كبير علي رأي الشاعر 
الام مدرسة اذا اعدتها اعدت شعب 
طيب الاخلاق
وهنا التركيز علي كافة افراد الاسرة 
ليكونوا جسد واحد راي واحد متحد راسهم المسيح 
يعني الاسرة كنيسة صغيرة في كل بيت 
الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع يا استاذ مايكل 
شكرا للمتابعة 

​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------

